

 Has Hacker News ever been 'trolled' (/b/?)? - ahp
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)
Don&#x27;t ask me about the prospect of a Wikipedia contributor coming up with the idea to research &#x27;troll&#x27;?&lt;p&gt;(On a side note: my name is Alex, and I&#x27;m a freshman studying CS at Harvard. I&#x27;m trying to spend the free time that I have actively engaging on things that I think are important on the internet, like Hacker News, because I want to be a better global citizen and I think that thinking analytically is a necessary condition to do so. I&#x27;m just diving into the world of computer science, so I&#x27;m excited to ask and hopefully have answered a lot of questions that I&#x27;m generating. Thanks!)
======
caitp
yes,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6747373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6747373)
and likely other times too. (edit: this is more of a parody, but you could
probably consider it trolling in some sense)

------
lutusp
This submission reeks of self-reference. While referring to the phenomenon of
trolling, it may itself constitute a troll as the term is defined (i.e. by
"sow[ing] discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people)."

